
Ask HN: What's up with laptops these days? This is about SSD and CPU - roach_za
Laptop manufacturers are missing the price&#x2F;performance ratio of having a) premium CPU with mechanical drive, and a lesser CPU with an SSD. You buy a decent laptop these days, but the CPU sits idle doing nothing while the stupid mechanical drive clutters along. A lesser CPU with an SSD would balance the price&#x2F;performance ratio and arguably perform better. Simples.
======
jenkstom
Because it is cheaper to swap components in a single design than to have
multiple designs. Usually manufacturers do both - with different models
targeting different target markets, then swap out parts in each model to
appeal to different price points.

------
PaulHoule
Consumers haven't gotten much awareness of the value of SSDs. Also I wonder if
the industry would run into supply problems if SSD were pushed more
aggressively.

